# Antec Power Supply/Schematic



## Jerry Allison (Mar 15, 2010)

I would to find a schematic for a Antec model SL350 power supply. I want to use for other than computer use. What I would like to know is how to turn it on. I will modify it if necessary.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It will need to have some sort of load on the 12v(Yellow) or 5v(red) or 3.3v(orange) the black wires are ground, to start the PSU, momentarily connect(a door bell button or other momentary switch will work) the green wire to a black ground. > http://pinouts.ru/Power/atx_v2_pinout.shtml


----------

